# Reparar micrófono Samsung Galaxy Ace gt 5839i



## sergioelmoreno (Feb 8, 2013)

Hola, es la primera vez que abro un tema en vuestro estupendo foro con lo que, sí he cometido algún error de novato, pues, perdonadme.

Bueno al lío, como dice el título del hilo tengo un teléfono samsung galaxy ace 5839i para reparar. 
El caso es que el micrófono no funciona debido a que le faltan tres componentes smd del circuito, adjunto fotografía







como no tengo otro teléfono de ese modelo no puedo saber que componentes son, por la fotografía se sabe que uno es un condensador cerámico, pero no sé de que valor.

Los otros dos componentes que faltan no sé que son ya que no puedo mirar por otros teléfonos.

Bueno haber si alguién me echa un cable y puede decirme de que valores son los componentes indicados en las fotografías, os estaría eternamente agradecido.

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 10, 2013)

Pero los componentes se ven en la foto, o sea que no faltan, no será por otro lado la falla?


----------



## sergioelmoreno (Feb 10, 2013)

La fotografía es la de otro teléfono idéntico que fiunciona perfectamente, pero el que tengo para reparar le faltan los tres componentes indicados en la fotografía.

Sólo con volverlos a poner en su lugar se solucionaría el problema, el caso es que necesito saber los valores de los mismos y donde los podría conseguir.

El teléfono fué pisado por la rueda de un vehículo e inexplicablemente se perdieron-desoldaron los componentes comentados.


----------



## carlosmario (Mar 11, 2013)

compita esos componentes son un condensador y dos bobinas la solucion es soldar cada extremo del microfono osea es neg y el postivo del microf en las pistas donde terminan los dos ultimos compontes osea las bobinas soldas en donde terminan las bobinas cada extremo del microf


----------



## sergioelmoreno (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola carlosmario, quería agradecerte de verdad tu ayuda, ha funcionado perfectamente lo que me has dicho, gracias infinitas, eres un aténtico crack.
De verdad que cuando estás un poco desorientado y te dan un buen consejo como es el caso y las cosas funcionan, parece que un simple gracias suena como insuficiente.
De verdad y a pesar de ser reiterativo, muchísimas gracias.

Una cosa más, el circuito que componen estos tres componentes que es un filtro de frecuencias?.


----------



## carlosmario (Mar 12, 2013)

si efectivamente es un circuito de filtro de señal es como los circuitos de pre de microfono y que esa señal va al micro...


----------



## sergioelmoreno (Mar 15, 2013)

Gracias carlosmario, tus consejos han sido de gran ayuda para mí.

Espero que puedas ayudarme en otras ocasiones en el futuro, para que pueda agradecertelo una vez más.


----------



## leshf (Mar 17, 2013)

mira yo eh arreglado muchos aparatos y me parece normal.
no me parece que el problema sea ese, sino otro, normalmente un smd no se sale solo de por si,
lo que se suele romper son los microfonitos q estan expuestos a la superficie.
lo de los smd aveces viene las placas marcadas asi pq son todas placas iguales y a algunas se los ponen y otras no 
pq van cambiando el modelo.
no te sorprendas mucho


----------



## oswald123 (Jun 20, 2013)

hola tengo un pronblema que se me reicnia mucho el cel en un galaxy ace  e checado toda la tableta y me ase falta un componente alquien me puede desir como repararlo sin poner el comeponenrte o aser algun tipo de puente


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2013)

oswald123 dijo:


> hola tengo un pronblema que se me reicnia mucho el cel en un galaxy ace  e checado toda la tableta y me ase falta un componente alquien me puede desir como repararlo sin poner el comeponenrte o aser algun tipo de puente ???
> 
> file:///C:/Documents and Settings/dell/Escritorio/20130619_180705-1.jpg



Publica la imagen en el Foro, no tenemos acceso a tu computadora.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/


----------



## oswald123 (Jun 20, 2013)

QUOTE=oswald123;816158]hola tengo un pronblema que se me reicnia mucho el cel en un galaxy ace  e checado toda la tableta y me ase falta un componente alquien me puede desir como repararlo sin poner el comeponenrte o aser algun tipo de puente[


----------



## menucel (Ene 29, 2014)

carlosmario dijo:


> compita esos componentes son un condensador y dos bobinas la solucion es soldar cada extremo del microfono osea es neg y el postivo del microf en las pistas donde terminan los dos ultimos compontes osea las bobinas soldas en donde terminan las bobinas cada extremo del microf



Hola sobre el tema de los componentes del altavoz del galaxy ace me gustaria saber como los se puede soldar los dos componentes al altavoz, si pusiste algun tipo de alambre.
Si pudieses enviar foto para verlo.
Gracias.


----------



## menucel (Feb 6, 2014)

sergioelmoreno dijo:


> Hola carlosmario, quería agradecerte de verdad tu ayuda, ha funcionado perfectamente lo que me has dicho, gracias infinitas, eres un aténtico crack.
> De verdad que cuando estás un poco desorientado y te dan un buen consejo como es el caso y las cosas funcionan, parece que un simple gracias suena como insuficiente.
> De verdad y a pesar de ser reiterativo, muchísimas gracias.
> 
> Una cosa más, el circuito que componen estos tres componentes que es un filtro de frecuencias?.



Hola podrias explicarme como lo has unido???  a mi tambien se me han soltado los condensadores


----------

